# General > Literature >  The Mither.    1917

## trinkie

This poem was first published in May of 1917 in the Groat and simply called  


The Mither


Im prayin wi the love for the ending o the war, 


aye prayin that the Lordll send us victory soon.


But ma hert is sair tae burstin aneath its hidden scar, 


and peace I ken will bring to me fresh opening o ma wound.


For peacell mean that ither fowk will welcome back their ain, 


an gled hertsll be rejoicing oer the laddies a come hame.


For me an mine no laddie blithe will eer come back again, 


and ma hert is sair wi envy, tho I say it tae ma shame


Oh I can hear the cheerin thatll greet them when they come


 can see the flags aflying and hear the pipers play,


See the bairnies keepin step till the beatin o the drum,


 and merchin by their brithers side an whistlin a the way.


An now theyre comin doon the close in fowers an threes or twa, 


an droppin intil neighbours doors, bit nanell come till mine.


An Mithers airms aboot them . Ma empty airms doon fa;


 nae bairn o mine will fill them mair on this side o time.


Oh I dinna grudge the laddies their joyfu welcome hame,


we canna gie them thanks enough for a that theyve been through,


But Oh! When youre rejoicin, dinna flaunt it just the same. 


As in happy days gone by 	.	.there are Mithers greetin too.

----------


## bagpuss

Touching, sad and all too true after every conflict, and beautifully written in local dialect

----------


## trinkie

Remembering

----------

